
Vodafone chief speaks out after hospital-serving phone mast torched - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/15/vodafone_chief_speaks_out_birmingham_phone_mast_torched/
======
mouzogu
Sometimes I wonder just what it is exactly that keeps society held together
when you consider just how many numbnuts are out there.

~~~
DougN7
No kidding! It’s as if you could create the most ridiculous rumor you can
possibly imagine and you would gain a following. It’s astonishing. How about
this one: if we don’t start getting cars back on the road, the roads will
break up and float away into space! Pot holes are proof it’s already
happening!

------
chrisseaton
> The Birmingham NHS Nightingale Hospital is located in the NEC exhibition
> centre, best known for its hosting of dreary tech shows.

Why is this news article so opinionated, and why are they attacking an
exhibition centre for something so unrelated to the news story?

~~~
jajag
Because it's _The Register_ , it's their house style.

~~~
Garvey
Yeah, as a regular El Reg reader I wouldn't consider it an attack, more
playful ribbing.

